# Another movie shooting



## TruvisT (Jan 13, 2014)

For those who do not know yet, there was a shooting in a movie theater near the SolidShellSecurity, LLC offices today midday. Very high-end place. Same place I go to see movies.

Basically, a young father was texting his child, and he and his wife were shot for being a disturbance. He died but she will be ok.

It's a sad day that society has gone this bad which no maturity. And with the talk of now adding air port level security, going to see the movies may soon be a thing of the past.

The worst part was the guy was a retired cop. ;/

It's been a pretty major day here around where we work.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 13, 2014)

Clearly another false flag operation so Obama can take away my god-given right to carry around a small arsenal on my person.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Clearly another false flag operation so Obama can take away my god-given right to carry around a small arsenal on my person.


Trolling much?


----------



## NickM (Jan 13, 2014)

Definitely a sad event.  Based on the reports that are available right now, it sounds to me as if the retired cop may have had some kind of psychological issue that caused him to over-react.  Maybe PTSD from being on the force?  He obviously shouldn't not have been carrying.

The guy shouldn't have been texting in the theater in the first place, but the guy who shot him should have let the theater staff handle it, and if they didn't, he should have left and requested a refund.  One of the first things that a CCW holder is taught (or should be, at least), is that you have to have the self-restraint to "lose" and walk away in conflict situations.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, that's awful and it seems to be happening way to frequently.  

One of the restaurants I go to frequently had a carjacking and robbery from gunpoint at 11:00 pm as they were closing up.  One of the owners was tied up, robbed, and stole his brand new 2014 BMW.  Thankfully they only hit him with the gun and didn't shoot it, but nonetheless, another example of a terrible event.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

So a retired cop shot another movie goer? WTF?

I tell you police are damn dangerous.    More people die from police than the other direction by quite a large factor.

I wonder if we can get a 10 mile traffic jam, have a mass funeral procession, shut down business in your metro for the fallen civilian.  I mean, that's what they do when a cop goes down for the count.

(yeah there are good cops, but not enough of them these days)


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sad event.

I will be honest the thread title made me think it was going to be about some company shooting a new movie near your office.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

Crazy stuff indeed, as a second amendment supporter and having a lifetime license to carry these things disturb me. Some old ex-tactical response officer gets in an argument and attempts to end it with his gun. I wonder who was more of a nusiance in that theater, the couple who was rudely texting or the asshole getting too worked up over it to ignore it. 

Anyhow, glad it was resolved quickly. That Florida sun, man, it drives people crazy.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> So a retired cop shot another movie goer? WTF?
> 
> I tell you police are damn dangerous.    More people die from police than the other direction by quite a large factor.
> 
> ...


Well if you think about the statistics of it cops kill more people because those are the situations they're put in because it's their job.  I'm not saying all kills are justified, but if your job is to protect & serve then you're going to be in situations where bad outcomes happen more often than your everyday Joe's.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

BBGN-Doug said:


> Well if you think about the statistics of it cops kill more people because those are the situations they're put in because it's their job.  I'm not saying all kills are justified, but if your job is to protect & serve then you're going to be in situations where bad outcomes happen more often than your everyday Joe's.


Yeah, exactly. I'm sure this old retired cop saw some stuff in his life that has him on edge. If you're 75 and you'll pull a gun out and use in an argument then you're clearly not stable, and it makes me wonder how he's not already done this before. Can you imagine getting in a minor fender bender with someone like that? You think he pulled out in front of you, to him, you were driving too damn close. No thanks.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Yeah, exactly. I'm sure this old retired cop saw some stuff in his life that has him on edge. If you're 75 and you'll pull a gun out and use in an argument then you're clearly not stable, and it makes me wonder how he's not already done this before. Can you imagine getting in a minor fender bender with someone like that? You think he pulled out in front of you, to him, you were driving too damn close. No thanks.


It's sad that we're going to be living in a world where this is a legitimate concern.  Seems like we're moving  backwards not forwards in society.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

BBGN-Doug said:


> It's sad that we're going to be living in a world where this is a legitimate concern.  Seems like we're moving  backwards not forwards in society.


Well, statistically speaking America is much safer today than it was in the 1980's.

Crime has dropped a lot nationwide. We just hear about the bad crimes on national outlets more than we would have back then. Something like this would have been localized back then likely, and someone in Atlanta, Georgia probably wouldn't have heard about it.


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

blergh said:


>




I'd still rather be shot then stabbed.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

blergh said:


>


...and then we wonder why we have so many shootings. That is borderline child abuse.


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'd still rather be shot then stabbed.


I've tried to understand the logic behind the pro-gun people in the US as well as the opposition and I have only come to the conclusion that both sides use equally retarded logic and arguments.

Fuck that, and fuck this.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> ...and then we wonder why we have so many shootings. That is borderline child abuse.


I'd like to believe they're unloaded. The fact the kids are not putting their finger on the trigger which would be the instinct of anyone who doesn't own firearms would be shows me someone knows better and is instructing them against it. I'd like to think it's just a proud papa showing off his little collection and taking a picture of his daughters for his redneck Christmas card or something. Don't worry, these aren't the people with guns you need to worry about. Head to the bad side of any city sometime after dark. You won't be seeing these 8 year olds putting a gun to your temple. I don't think they're robbing candy stores. 

You have to remember that most of the USA is rural, and outside of the cities everyone owns guns. In that picture I see two practical guns, a shotgun and an AR that shoots a popular hunting rounds and a less than practical, but fun high capacity pistol that would be great out at the shooting range.

I could be wrong, and for all I know this is the new Michigan Militia and those children are threats to our national security. I've been wrong before.


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)

I feel as if there is too little praising of guns and mentions of god in here. We need more NRA-approved comments and flawed logic!


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

Those



MannDude said:


> Don't worry, these aren't the people with guns you need to worry about. Head to the bad side of any city sometime after dark. You won't be seeing these 8 year olds putting a gun to your temple. I don't think they're robbing candy stores.


Are you saying that because they are white? By the way, one of those girls is probably 3 years old.

I would like your opinion if that photo were of some black girls.

As far as the proud Papa comment...well right now I would be worrying about "proud Papa" and getting into traffic argument with someone like that.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

blergh said:


> I feel as if there is too little praising of guns and mentions of god in here. We need more NRA-approved comments and flawed logic!


I do agree that the world would be much better off without guns, period. No guns for you, no guns for me, no guns for the junkie across the street who is a felon who got his illegally, no guns for cops, no guns for anyone, anywhere. Whats a gun? if that was a possible reality, I'd be all for it. 

Wars would be settled with words and diplomacy, disagreements between individuals would be settled with mutual understandings of the other, etc. Sadly we don't live in that world, at least not here in America.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I'd still rather be shot then stabbed.


Experience begs to differ >_<


----------



## blergh (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> no guns for the junkie across the street who is a felon who got his illegally


Let's fight fire with fire!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Are you saying that because they are white? [...] I would like your opinion if that photo were of some black girls.


Sure, I'll be the one to say it.

The reason racism still exists, is because of people like you.  You do nothing but belittle yourself, and insult those of us that don't look at race, with such asinine accusations.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Those
> 
> Are you saying that because they are white? By the way, one of those girls is probably 5 years old.
> 
> ...


Haha are you kidding? In no way shape or form did anything I say in regards to that photo have to do with race. FFS.

The fact is that there is no national gun registry, which I am happy for. Though estimates are that 35-50% of all American households possess guns. That's about 270,000,000 guns in America. I believe what you're trying to get at is that gun owners must be racists, and can't simply be hobbyists or enthusiasts.

Me? I love going to the shooting range. It's nice to see my groupings on my target improve with each trip. It's a rewarding experience. Others live in the country, and in America hunting is still big. These gun owners are sitting a in tree stand at 4:45AM with a thermos full of hot coffee and a rifle in their hand, waiting for the sun to rise and for a big ol' deer to come by their line of sights. Deer jerkey and deer burger taste amazing. Others are just random hobbyists. They like collecting things, some may collect knives, I have a buddy who collects ninja-esque weaponry, others may like to collect old revolvers. Some folks live in high crime areas and carry to feel safe because police presence is lacking or can take to long to arrive at a crime in progress when seconds literally could be the difference between life and death for you. Good luck dialing 911 when you're in the process of being a victim of a violent crime. Some are manufacturing buffs and collect high-end guns from some of the more quality manufactures, these type of guns are collected and what we call 'safe queens' because they're never fired, and placed in a gun safe or on display. And of course you have some fucking crazy people too, which are the ones people like you and others hear about for the most part.

I am not downplaying the severity of what this thread was initially about. It's a very sad thing indeed. But you must understand that most gun owners are folks you'd never even guess. You don't have to be an ex-marine, some paranoid city dweller, some redneck, or anything like that. You just have to want to. (And of course, be legally capable of owning one).

Actually, I participate in a local gun forum that has about 40,000 members. Very active community. Everyone there, or at least the frequent posters I see are intelligent, knowledgeable, and friendly. They are not 'racists', a lot don't like the NRA and would rather support smaller pro2A causes where more of their donation is used to for the cause, and most are very political. There are a lot of law enforcement officers on that site, but also a ton of regular Joe Schmoes from all walks of life. The vast majority of people there are just regular people like you or me.

So in short, just because someone is pro2A and owns a gun doesn't make them a bad person, FFS.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

BBGN-Doug said:


> Well if you think about the statistics of it cops kill more people because those are the situations they're put in because it's their job.  I'm not saying all kills are justified, but if your job is to protect & serve then you're going to be in situations where bad outcomes happen more often than your everyday Joe's.


Yeah some cop kills are justified.  But then two things come to mind:

1. The foreigner in NYC years back who was repeatedly violated with a plunger in the rectum while in police custody, by police and died from perforated colon / internal bleeding.  

2. The recent multiple incidents of civilian routine stops where the PD proceeds to play a game of two girls one glove and repetitively penetrate private areas in free-for all roadside rape.

Contrast that to, oh Iceland, where recently police were forced to shoot and ended up in process killing a deranged fellow with firearm.  The first shooting death inflicted in Iceland by police arguably ever.  They even issued an apology.

Me, I'd rather have piece of mind and a loaded nine.   Cause you know when shit goes down police are always 10 minutes away.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

@MannDude I grew up around guns...I know what it feels like to shoot heavy gauge weapons.

The problem with allowing people to carry guns is that it gives them a sense of power and given the circumstances and state of mind...well things happen.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Experience begs to differ >_<


Shot or stabbed.... Well, depends...   9 out of 10 times, I'll choose being shot and yeah, I've been shot and left for dead.  I've also been slashed pretty badly.   

Stopping a slashing injury can be next to impossible.  Plenty of people bleed out.   Many shooting wounds are manageable, unless you get shot with those damn hollow points.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I do agree that the world would be much better off without guns, period. No guns for you, no guns for me, no guns for the junkie across the street who is a felon who got his illegally, no guns for cops, no guns for anyone, anywhere. Whats a gun?


When guns aren't available the idiot criminals will do harm with knives.  Take those away, they use hammers, screw drivers, fire, etc.

Guns are the greatest equalizer ever known til this point in time.

A tiny frail woman can put down a wolf, a big black bear or a crackhead.   An elderly widow can prevent herself from being murdered.

It is an unfortunate equalizer, necessity.  A damn fine tool.

In Utopia there would be no violence.  Too bad this isn't some mythological Garden of Eden fairy tale.  Let me know when you find that place and let me know how long it exists without being overrun by "violent" masses from outside their borders.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> those of us that don't look at race


Who is "us". Are you MannDude?


----------



## trewq (Jan 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Who is "us". Are you MannDude?


You are a dickhead. Just stop.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @MannDude I grew up around guns...I know what it feels like to shoot heavy gauge weapons.
> 
> The problem with allowing people to carry guns is that it gives them a sense of power and given the circumstances and state of mind...well things happen.


Then what happened? How has your view changed since then and why? I didn't grow up around them, I always had a BB gun since the age of 8 or something but didn't get my first 'proper' gun until I was... 20, or 21. So this is a new hobby of mine within the past 5 years.

As far as carrying goes, I can say that is likely not the mentality of most gun carriers who carry legally. The type of people you are referring to are the same people who would be the first to throw a punch in an argument, are the type of people who'd backhand their wife during a heated disagreement and would be prone to be violent with or without a gun. Me? I've never been in a fight. I don't want to. I avoid confrontation and use my words to de-escalate any issue that others may use as a opportunity to get in a fight or provoke someone else. The same people who'd escalate a situation like that are the ones you'd have to worry about. Though with or without a gun they'd be aggressive assholes regardless.



tonyg said:


> Who is "us". Are you MannDude?


Huh? Where did I say what Aldryic said? Despite the fact race has only been brought up by you, why are you so dead set on insisting this is a race issue? I only read one article about the actual shooting, it did not mention race. In this thread, no one has said anything regarding race but you. Please let me know where this is all coming from, because perhaps I skimmed over it.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Unsure how/why race would get dragged into a gun issue and crazy cop issue....  Shame...

You all realize that in the US the first gun laws were indeed racist in nature.   In the South namely the Dixiecrats (Democrats) sought to disarm newly freed slaves.   

There is a reason the founders of this great country sought to make firearms a right only second in importance to speech.  No on deserves to be an unarmed victim of violence.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 13, 2014)

@MannDude

I am not going to rehash my comments/position in this thread.

And my comment about the "Whos is us" was not directed towards you.

Anyways, I am done here.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2014)

I've never shot anybody and don't plan to. But the first thing I'm going to do when I'm 21 is get a gun. Not because I want to shoot people but for self defense. If somebody tries to mug me again or tries anything I can just make it obvious I have a weapon. I probably would not actually shoot them unless they really came at me, but I would assume that showing I possess it would make them go away.


----------



## trewq (Jan 13, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I've never shot anybody and don't plan to. But the first thing I'm going to do when I'm 21 is get a gun. Not because I want to shoot people but for self defense. If somebody tries to mug me again or tries anything I can just make it obvious I have a weapon. I probably would not actually shoot them unless they really came at me, but I would assume that showing I possess it would make them go away.


Are muggings and public violence really that much of a concern in the US?


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

trewq said:


> Are muggings and public violence really that much of a concern in the US?


Statistically, these crimes have decreased over the past couple decades. Coincidentally, what has doubled, is the amount of regular citizens carrying a legal firearm. Though I am sure other factors contributed to the decline in violence too.

I live in a small town, unsure about Shovenose. We still have the rare mugging, rape, murder and armed robbery. The issue here is mainly drugs, and not soft stuff like marijuana. So you've got meth, cocaine, heroin and pill addicts who'll commit crimes mainly so they can get their fix, or whatever. Most crime around here is petty, though violent and unprovoked crime still happens in a small 'safe' community of 12,000. We've had stabbings at gas stations between disputes, recently someone robbed Taco Bell at gun point, we've had two downtown stores in the past robbed at knife point, about three months ago someone was beat up and robbed on a hiking trail that goes behind my house... some girl was raped in her car when she went outside to smoke a cigarette in August or something of last year. And this is a *small* town. Even so, I feel relatively safe walking anywhere at any hour. Though we have maybe one murder here every year or two. Still relatively safe compared to other places.

Enter the cities, it typically gets worse. There are some areas in cities where police just don't really care anymore. It's an uphill battle for them to have any sort of law and order. Enter parts of Detroit, they pop shots at police cars as a game. Chicago has very STRICT gun laws, making it hard for the average citizen to obtain a gun. Guess what? Murder capitol of the USA in 2013. More murders there than anywhere else. I guess criminals don't follow the gun laws or care about magazine capacity restrictions. "Gun free zone" to them simply means easy targets with a lessened likelihood of any sort of immediate consequence of their actions. What a crook in Chicago may do and get away with up there he'd be shot dead if he tried it in other US cities that don't have these strict gun control policies.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

shovenose said:


> I've never shot anybody and don't plan to. But the first thing I'm going to do when I'm 21 is get a gun. Not because I want to shoot people but for self defense. If somebody tries to mug me again or tries anything I can just make it obvious I have a weapon. I probably would not actually shoot them unless they really came at me, but I would assume that showing I possess it would make them go away.



You should read up on carrying etiquette. You're never supposed to brandish until your life is in jeopardy, if possible. You also always have to be the bigger man when confrontation arrises. You have someone yelling at you? Shoving you? You apologize, even if whatever is the issue is not your fault. You walk away and apologize for being a hindrance on their day and you leave knowing that both of your lives were saved. You do not brandish to 'reduce a threat' that doesn't exist. If you're found to have escalated the issue in any way, shape or form... well, good luck in court. Claiming "self defense" in court may be useless if it's found that you started arguing escalating the issue when you could have walked away without causing the other person to respond violently towards you.

At the ATM at 2AM to get rent money for your landlord and asked not-so-nicely for your money while a knife is held to you? Do what you feel is right. I'd feel like my life was threatened if someone held a weapon to me. Give him your money, run and risk having him/her/them catch up to you, or fire at will. In the eye of the law you should be alright depending on your state but anything you do at that point is going to suck unless you just run and get away, call the cops and see them arrested. That's not the usual series of events, though. =/ I've always got my polished S&W 45 on me when I'm going to the ATM or walking around downtown on a Friday/Saturday night.

"Pussy" "Coward", whatever. I don't know kung-fu. I can't round house kick a knife or gun out of a meth-head's hands like in the movies.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> If you'll pull a gun out and use in an argument then you're clearly not stable


Sorry MannDude, I felt this needed to be changed.  I agree with your point but personally feel the issue is a bit deeper.  I was taught to respect weapons from a very young age and feel everyone should be taught the same.  I am from a big military and fire/rescue family.  

I don't want to say this, but I do feel that this should be taught at the youngest of ages.  In elementary school, even.  There, I said it   Opinions are like assholes and guess what?  I'm human.

I come from a long line of people, insert race card here, that feel a weapon should not even be made known unless it is going to be used.  And I don't mean hurting someone.  

On the topic of this thread, this is absolutely sick.  I have seen what war etc can do.  It's not.  I'll leave it at that.  

I wish this guy had of got the help he needed before it came to this.  

To the question about muggings / public violence in USA.. I have been stabbed, by a random person on a public street.  Almost got the artery under the arm   That was scary..  Umm jumped by 4 guys with baseball bats lol.  House has been broken into twice and my car has been stolen twice also.  Two different cars.  Recovered one and other was sent to Mexico to be used to run drugs I think.  I'm sure there is something I'm forgetting.  It's the head trauma.


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> I come from a long line of people, insert race card here, that feel a weapon should not even be made known unless it is going to be used.  And I don't mean hurting someone.


I believe the opposite.  Open carry baby.   A robber walks into a bar where everyone has sidearms and guns on the table... Oh wait, that doesn't happen.



MCH-Phil said:


> On the topic of this thread, this is absolutely sick.  I have seen what war etc can do.  It's not.  I'll leave it at that.


I never did military service, but all the men in my family were in military and via the DRAFT.  Can't say most of them were right afterwards.  War is the great destroyer of men, even if you rank among those alive afterwards.



MCH-Phil said:


> I wish this guy had of got the help he needed before it came to this.


PTSD is still totally ignored everywhere.   Police often go rogue/nuts due to this and retaliation for seeking help due to what they see/deal with.  Upper ranks / management are to blame, along with insurance carriers and related.  

If you see activity duty as a firefighter, police officer, or soldier concussion injuries have to be mega common.  That in itself is very horrible and brain degenerative.   Leads to massive behavior and temper issues.  



> To the question about muggings / public violence in USA.. I have been stabbed, by a random person on a public street.  Almost got the artery under the arm   That was scary..  Umm jumped by 4 guys with baseball bats lol.  House has been broken into twice and my car has been stolen twice also.  Two different cars.  Recovered one and other was sent to Mexico to be used to run drugs I think.  I'm sure there is something I'm forgetting.  It's the head trauma.


Sounds like you've lived an exciting life too    I had the shooting experience on a public street.  Botched robbery gone way wrong.  

The 4 guys routine, had that with a steel pipe in high school.  Have to love real cities.  We even had murders in high school.  Never in the school though, but plenty of blood shed there.

You been checked for head trauma and brain injuries?  (mean that in positive way)


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

drmike said:


> I believe the opposite.  Open carry baby.   A robber walks into a bar where everyone has sidearms and guns on the table... Oh wait, that doesn't happen.


Please don't take what I said as a need to hide the fact you are carrying a weapon. Sometimes though, it is appropriate. Movie theatre, in my mind.. Would be appropriate to carry concealed. Ankle holster, hell your sitting anyways  Sometimes the situation may call for something more appropriate is all  



drmike said:


> I never did military service, but all the men in my family were in military and via the DRAFT.  Can't say most of them were right afterwards.  War is the great destroyer of men, even if you rank among those alive afterwards.
> 
> PTSD is still totally ignored everywhere.   Police often go rogue/nuts due to this and retaliation for seeking help due to what they see/deal with.  Upper ranks / management are to blame, along with insurance carriers and related.
> 
> If you see activity duty as a firefighter, police officer, or soldier concussion injuries have to be mega common.  That in itself is very horrible and brain degenerative.   Leads to massive behavior and temper issues.


I have personally not served though it was thought at one point I would. A person I would consider a father to me served multiple tours in iraq as a medic and yea he is also a firefighter / medic here in the states. My roommate for about 3 years was also a firefighter down in Los Alamos. Along with many cousins I grew up with in MO, all served in Iraq. My Mom has been an ER nurse for her entire life. First down town KC and then here in NM and now in Vegas. She also spent some time here in the states as a flight medic. I'm not sure the exact term for the position as this was after I had moved out many years ago.

Very true, if anyone knows anyone that may need help. Please do.



drmike said:


> Sounds like you've lived an exciting life too    I had the shooting experience on a public street.  Botched robbery gone way wrong.
> 
> The 4 guys routine, had that with a steel pipe in high school.  Have to love real cities.  We even had murders in high school.  Never in the school though, but plenty of blood shed there.
> 
> You been checked for head trauma and brain injuries?  (mean that in positive way)


I have not been shot, thankfully, shot at eh it's arguable. I did not stick around to find out if they were coming at us or not. Didn't seem the smart thing to do  I feel I should say, my friend and I were armed and able to defend ourselves. To be honest, likely run a small op. We were rednecks what else do you expect. We did not and would never because of the uncertainty. Mind you, we were surrounded by 4-500 acres of land owned between our families. We still retreated.

Understandable  and yes I was last checked in Nov. of 2012 due to a car accident. Prior to that, maybe a year and a half due to same crap. People cannot drive. Or I'm a car magnet. Both could be true.


----------



## maounique (Jan 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Me? I love going to the shooting range..


Me too, each time I go in vacation I surely check the local CO2 and pressured air shooting stand.

I also have a big bow, target and arrows. Frankly, I enjoy the bow more, but pistol/shotgun are more rare so more interesting.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 14, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> Me too, each time I go in vacation I surely check the local CO2 and pressured air shooting stand.
> 
> I also have a big bow, target and arrows. Frankly, I enjoy the bow more, but pistol/shotgun are more rare so more interesting.


My local shooting range also has an archery range in another section of the park... I've wanted to get a little bow and go there too. It looks fun. I've only shot a bow like 5 times in my entire life and I was a kid at the time.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Who is "us". Are you MannDude?


No, I'm cashing in my distant relation to the Романовы and employing the royal plural.

"Us" would be anyone sharing my sentiment and not giving a damn about race.



shovenose said:


> I've never shot anybody and don't plan to. But the first thing I'm going to do when I'm 21 is get a gun. Not because I want to shoot people but for self defense. If somebody tries to mug me again or tries anything I can just make it obvious I have a weapon. I probably would not actually shoot them unless they really came at me, but I would assume that showing I possess it would make them go away.


Bad, bad, _bad_ idea.  A firearm is only an intimidation tactic to someone that has something to lose.  If you decide to show your sidearm to a homeless, methed-out junkie?  Well, instead of just trying to rob you now he knows he'll have to kill you if he wants another meal.  Go with a taser, or pepper spray.  Don't carry a lethal instrument for protection unless you are personally prepared to end another person's life.  The "self-defence" line never works.. not for yourself, anyways.  You will live for the rest of your life knowing that you consciously decided to kill another person.



drmike said:


> I never did military service, but all the men in my family were in military and via the DRAFT.  Can't say most of them were right afterwards.  War is the great destroyer of men, even if you rank among those alive afterwards.


Could not agree more.


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 14, 2014)

My feelings about americans&guns are well summarized in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLzo9pOXa-s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAouWXzi-1Q


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> My feelings about americans&guns are well summarized in:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLzo9pOXa-s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAouWXzi-1Q


Michael Moore?



Aldryic C said:


> Bad, bad, _bad_ idea.  A firearm is only an intimidation tactic to someone that has something to lose.  If you decide to show your sidearm to a homeless, methed-out junkie?  Well, instead of just trying to rob you now he knows he'll have to kill you if he wants another meal.  Go with a taser, or pepper spray.  Don't carry a lethal instrument for protection unless you are personally prepared to end another person's life.  The "self-defence" line never works.. not for yourself, anyways.  You will live for the rest of your life knowing that you consciously decided to kill another person.


Not to mention, is most situations it will be over before your able to actually react. If your able to react there's also a greater statistical chance you will still be harmed. You must ask yourself. Are my shoes/etc worth my life and/or his. 99% of the time the answer to that will be no.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

Trying to insult Americans, I guess >_>


----------



## fixidixi (Jan 14, 2014)

@Aldryic:

Me? Nope. I think there is some truth at least in the first one.

Moore is a showman but still he has a few good ideas too.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 14, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> @Aldryic:
> 
> Me? Nope. I think there is some truth at least in the first one.
> 
> Moore is a showman but still he has a few good ideas too.


I want what your smoking.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 14, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Sure, I'll be the one to say it.
> 
> The reason racism still exists, is because of people like you.  You do nothing but belittle yourself, and insult those of us that don't look at race, with such asinine accusations.


Sorry, but terms like "bad side of town" generally have not-subtle racist undertones...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

texteditor said:


> Sorry, but terms like "bad side of town" generally have not-subtle racist undertones...


I suppose it depends on who's saying it.  Language is a powerful tool, but it's also a crutch.  I can take plenty of innocent things people say and twist them racially - but unless I know someone is a racist, I tend to associate 'bad side of town' with 'not the best place to be caught after dark if you don't live there' when they use the phrase, not with any particular demographic.

Truth be told, even living in the deep south it's been a long time since I met someone that actually harbored racial prejudice.  At least here, it's a trend that seems to thankfully be fading into obscurity.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 14, 2014)

My old man taught me how to use a heavy 1962 Swedish rifle, Kalashnikov 47 and colt 38 when I was 9, and he often said to me, "Someday you will be a man. No matter what your job then, there are some skills a man needs to learn. Use of firearms or bows and arrows to protect your family, skill to ride a horse or motorbike or drive a car so you can keep your family mobile when needed, and swimming to keep you afloat." 

Being able to use firearms doesn't mean you have to use it if you have one (firearms is forbidden for general civilian here), but the point is you have to be able to protect yourself and your family the best you can.


----------

